

Ask HN: Help. Got a working prototype. What to do next? - alessiosantocs

Hello! These months have been kinda busy. Me and my wife had a wonderful gift this January, our daughter Anaïs. Life is wonderful but time is even more limited now! :)<p>A couple of months before she was born we started thinking of putting together a list of stuff we would need for this occasion. Stroller, baby clothes, essential stuff (like a baby gas reliever! :O) and many handmade stuff we wanted to have right after the baby was delivered. It was a personal list of things we believed were the best on the market. We created this http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.mamydoctor.com<p>Our family and friends demanded attention! They wanted to help us buying stuff; making gifts. We tried many products to do baby registries online but they were kinda outdated and the experience they offered was poor.<p>We built this http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.mamydoctor.com&#x2F;make-a-gift .<p><i></i>Here&#x27;s where I&#x27;m asking the help of the HN community:<i></i>
Since the baby was born I started working and thinking about this idea and how to turn it into a real product that people around the world could actually use.
Time is limited so I am trying to get the more help I can get to finally launch this product!
I was struggling at first but then I decided to put down a page that really explains what this product is and what it offers to the user.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.mamydoctor.com&#x2F;p&#x2F;landing<p>What do you think about this page? What can be improved?
What should I do next? Should I finish building it completely before launching?
How to reach out early users?<p>I&#x27;d love to hear your thoughts!
======
mc_hammer
kickstarter is good for funds and for advertising

